
Don Jayamanne, creator of Python extension for VS Code, joins Microsoft - smortaz
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/pythonengineering/2017/11/09/don-jayamanne-joins-microsoft/
======
chucky_z
This is great news! VSCode has become my defacto editor across all of my
environments, Linux, macOS, and Windows (10).

With a small amount of background setup that differs between environments I
have essentially the exact same thing across all of my environments, and
everything 'just works.'

I'm a big fan of VSCode, and it's awesome to see Microsoft putting heavy
effort into it.

On the note of this specific plugin -- it's really good! I'd also suggest this
plugin -
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=felixfbe...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=felixfbecker.php-
intellisense) \- if you like PHP. I switch between PHP/Python a lot and these
two plugins have made VSCode great for my workflow.

~~~
afghanPower
Why not Emacs? Just curious.

~~~
bpicolo
I use it because I prefer editors that don't require relevant mental overhead
(and for me, the text-editing "efficiency" is the least relevant part of the
editor experience). Simplicity is a big factor for me in editor choice. I used
Sublime previously, but VSCode won out with significantly better intellisense
support – this python extension for example. The language servers have been
awesome.

~~~
baldfat
EMACS is not a good editor wverything else about EMACS is great but the editor
and shortcuts are the worst :) That is why I use Spacemacs if I am trying out
something in EMACS. I am actually thinking that NeoVim will be inside of EMACS
soon.

------
smortaz
Happy to see this hit the front page! If you have any thoughts about how you'd
like us to improve Python support in VS Code please let us know.. with the
additional resources we're hoping to accelerate the development quite a bit.

~~~
minimaxir
The game changer for Python VSCode would be to run Jupyter Notebooks natively
and can save/read .ipynb files. (The current Jupyter extension by Don allows
code to be run as cells, but doesn’t save cell output/allow text cells)

~~~
smortaz
YES! I'd love to see the native Jupyter and REPL experience improve as well.

------
AYBABTME
I love VSCode. I don't understand what's Microsoft's incentive is to put all
this money behind it (by hiring external contributors and staffing the
project). Would love to know, if someone can chime in.

~~~
russell_h
I don't know if they'll do it, but I'd love for them to offer a hosted VSCode
product. It seems technically fairly feasible.

~~~
smortaz
This is a great suggestion and I hope that VS Code gets there (and with it
Python support). Meanwhile, for an approximation check out:

[https://notebooks.azure.com](https://notebooks.azure.com)

Rumor has it that its successor, ie JupyterLab, may use the VS Code Editor as
its code editor in the future.

~~~
my123
Visual Studio Online, the predecessor product of VS Code, uses the Monaco code
editor.

------
systems
OT

Anyone using VS Code for C++? What is you setup, are you also using cmake?

------
makmanalp
Does anyone have opinions on how well Intellisense for python in VS code works
in comparison to Jedi or PyCharm / Jetbrains' completion?

~~~
rspeer
Worse than PyCharm. I miss PyCharm's completion. Not enough to put up with the
rest of the PyCharm interface, but I miss it.

~~~
brettcannon
Would you (and others) be willing to have an extra 20 MB download to get
better intellisense? We could potentially work with the PTVS team on
better/faster intellisense, but it would require writing that code in .NET
which would mean downloading a private copy of .NET for use by the extension.

~~~
chillee
Personally, I definitely would. Disk space is not really a particularly
limited commodity for me, and considering that VSCode's install footprint is
already 200MB+, it's not really a problem.

Of course, it's always possible to add some kind of setting for better
intellisense, but I suspect most people don't really care too much about the
disk size. What I would care about is performance impact/CPU usage.

Another potential issue for me is if adding PVTS would force the extension to
be closed source like the C++ extension.

TL;DR: Definitely

~~~
brettcannon
PTVS itself is open source so there's no worry there (our whole team does it's
work as open source wherever it makes sense, and in this instance it would).

~~~
chillee
Didn't realize that. In that case, sounds awesome!

------
itwy
That's truly cool.

